# Suppression application



## diana19 (26 Avril 2014)

Bonjour , 
Comment faire pour supprimer une appli lorsque l on n'a pas la croix suppression après avoir appuyé longuement ? Ce ne sont pas des appli natives. 
Mon iPad est un i pad écran retina ac iOS 7.1.1

Merci d avance pour les réponses 
Diana


----------



## drs (26 Avril 2014)

De quelle appli parles-tu?

Car il y a des applis qui ne sont pas supprimables, ce sont toutes les applis "Apple", comme mail, safari, kiosque, horloge....(ce ne sont que des exemples, il y en a d'autres)


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (26 Avril 2014)

Si ce sont des applis que tu as installé depuis un navigateur web, tu dois télécharger par exemple "AppCleaner" pour les supprimer entièrement.


----------



## drs (26 Avril 2014)

paranormal-wizzzard a dit:


> Si ce sont des applis que tu as installé depuis un navigateur web, tu dois télécharger par exemple "AppCleaner" pour les supprimer entièrement.



Oui mais là on est sur un Iphone ou iPad...pas sur un mac


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (26 Avril 2014)

OUPSSS le boulet ^^

A part jailbreaker l'engin, ce n'est pas possible.


----------



## diana19 (28 Mai 2014)

Ce sont des applications téléchargées (pas des natives ) ; 

mais sur l'ipad précédent il suffisait d'appuyer longuement une croix apparaissait et voilà le tour était joué 

Celui là garde les appui à vie même si on ne s'en sert plus ?????????.

Diana


----------



## pascalformac (28 Mai 2014)

paranormal-wizzzard a dit:


> Si ce sont des applis que tu as installé depuis un navigateur web, tu dois télécharger par exemple "AppCleaner" pour les supprimer entièrement.


et sur mac on *évite* les desinstalleurs generiques
qui se gourrent et virent des fichiers qu'ils n''auraient jamais dû toucher => "desinstall " avec  des dégats colateraux...


----------



## Locke (28 Mai 2014)

Sans curiosité malsaine, c'est quoi cette application ?


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (28 Mai 2014)

Si tu n'as pas la croix, c'est que ton iPad est sûrement jailbreaké... donc désinstaller à partir de cydia...


----------



## diana19 (4 Juin 2014)

Ce sont des applications comme meteo/ thermomètre / atlas app/ ... des applications installées via internet. 

Mon ipad est neuf donc je ne pense pas qu'il soit jailbreaké. enfin je crois


----------

